# IBOOK G4 BLOQUE



## vincenzo74 (25 Septembre 2011)

bonjour, j'ai récemment fait des mises à jour de mac os X 10,5. puis quelques jours plus tard, le portable ne démarre plus (bloqué sur écran blanc avec pomme).
j'ai essayé tous les autres mode de démarrage, mais rien ne marche.
pour info, le lecteur DVD ne marche plus.
mode sans echec: après la page blanche il s'éteint
RESET NVRAM , a commençé mais n'as pas marché(erreur disk)
en FIREWIRE , j'ai put récupérer lers données du disque dur.
auriez vous une idée?
merci


----------



## didgar (26 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



vincenzo74 a dit:


> RESET NVRAM , a commençé mais n'as pas marché(erreur disk)
> en FIREWIRE , j'ai put récupérer lers données du disque dur.



1 - démarrer sans les extensions ( Maj enfoncée au démarrage ) ... des fois ça suffit ...
2 - démarrer la machine sur un support ext. ( FW of course ) via ALT au démarrage, ça permettra d'écarter un pb hardware "sérieux".
3 - faire un fsck-fy
4 - refaire un reset nvram via l'open firmware

A+

Didier


----------

